# 156 MESH FOR SIEVING/sifting?????



## oGzeR707 (Jan 28, 2008)

i have been trying to find silk screen in my area. this guy gave me a 12"x12"piece of 156 yellow nylon mesh. is this going to work? i found that you should have a 125 micron silk screen for optimum hash product(kif). Is this an option? will it work? PLZ HELP.....Thankx


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Jan 28, 2008)

oGzeR707 said:


> i have been trying to find silk screen in my area. this guy gave me a 12"x12"piece of 156 yellow nylon mesh. is this going to work? i found that you should have a 125 micron silk screen for optimum hash product(kif). Is this an option? will it work? PLZ HELP.....Thankx


Art stores (usually near college campuses) sell "process organdy" for silk screens. In other words, silk, for silk screens is not really silk anymore. You can also buy cheap silk for kids projects or making T-shirts, ready made on frames. These lower quality frames are probably about the correct weave for making hash.


----------



## overfiend (Jan 28, 2008)

i am a screenprinter and yes the screen will work but the mesh count is different than what they sell for hash. i use 4 to 5 different meshes. start with a coarse mesh like a 110, then get smaller next i use a 156 mesh,then 196 or 200 and finish with a 355 or 390
i tried this on last years trim and i am pissed i diddnt know about this sooner.
so many years of wasted trim that i composted


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2008)

the yellow is good. i have hash bags and there are 4 of them with yellow and 4 with white. the white are bigger mesh and catch all the loose matter. the yellow catch the trichromes.


----------



## oGzeR707 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey you aint the only one. This is first i heard of this also i used to only make cookies out of weed butter. those get old real fast. I would rather have hash any day. Hey thanks for the input everybody got it up and working works great you should try if you havent. It makes gold outta garbage. PEACE.... thankx


----------



## twostarhotel (Jan 28, 2008)

overfiend said:


> i am a screenprinter and yes the screen will work but the mesh count is different than what they sell for hash. i use 4 to 5 different meshes. start with a coarse mesh like a 110, then get smaller next i use a 156 mesh,then 196 or 200 and finish with a 355 or 390
> i tried this on last years trim and i am pissed i diddnt know about this sooner.
> so many years of wasted trim that i composted


how much are these screens and how do you set it up?


----------



## overfiend (Jan 29, 2008)

i put all the meshes in a 1 gal bucket stacked with the 355(smallest holes) on bottom
200 next,156,then 110. fill the mesh with weed water and ice.and blend it with a hand held blender for like 5 min until its bubbley let it sit for another min then pull the mesh out one by one you will see in the last one(355) some resin glands scrape this stuff out and dry sticky hash. 

to get a better idea of how to do it look up bubble hash google or on this site
i have tons of extra mesh because i work with it

you could look on ebay for screenprinting mesh or if you have money buy some 
bubble bags


----------



## joncro55 (Dec 10, 2010)

Check here, they sell the finest of wire mesh that you will be able to find at the best prices:

http://www.bwire.com/

They specialize in the fine wire mesh, I have been to their warehouse, and they have a ton of the stuff ready to ship.


----------

